# Dark tan vomit...I am so scared



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Please help. Some of you may remember my dilemma with Miss Celie messing with her puppy pads. Well, since last night, she has really been obsessed with them. Of course I stop her, but only to find shredded pieces of the pad all over her pen. All day yesterday and today she has been fine and full of energy. I was home with her all day today. This morning when I woke up, her pad was in pieces. This evening after my husband came home, she started messing with another pad.
Tonight I sprayed the pad with bitter apple and she has left it alone. About an hour ago, I went out to the living room to speak to my husband and Miss Celie didn't whimper for attention like she normally does. Since the lights were off, I assumed she was just resting or something...I couldn't see her. 15 minutes later my husband comes to tell me that she has vomitted all over her pen. I go out there and place her in the crate and there truly was vomit everywhere. This is what I saw:
1. A little bit of a yellowish bile...kinda with bubbles. Two days ago she vomitted bile, but it was more white in color. I called Banfield and they said to not give her any food until the next day. 2. Dark tan vomit everywhere: Two different areas had real chunky vomit. It looked almost like poop, but I really think it came from her mouth. Liquid trails of the tan vomit.
3. Her puppy pad was intact with some regular poop. Nothing out of the ordinary.

I am so scared. She has never vomitted before this week. I truly think that she ingested some of her puppy pad or something. Now she is just laying there all tired and weak looking. What should I do? I left her some fresh water and cleaned her area up real good. I'm a teacher and my school has a two hour delay tomorrow. I plan on calling Banfield to see if I can bring her in before I go to work.

I feed her Royal Canin, but she has never had bad reactions to the food.
She just had her Rabies and other shots last Tuesday...didn't notice any reactions then.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dark tan? does it have specs in it? like coffee grounds? like compare the color to something


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i am not a vet, but...
maybe it was something she ate?
could she have eatten her own poopy? (they do it sometimes when they had something really good to eat and there are still traces of it in the poop)
do you have a cat whose poopy she might have eatten?
did you or your husband give her any special treats?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What did she vomit ? was it food ? what's the color of the food you give her ? If she is still that way tomorrow morning I would get her to the vet.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I would compare the color to khaki.
I don't have any cats.
She had a bully stick in her pen...but she's had those before.
I didn't see in specks, but it was kinda chunky.
No special treats this evening...but I did give her two milkbone training treats earlier today. I just can't imagine that they caused this amount of vomit. It was a lot.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if she is lethargic i wouldnt wait til morning...sometimes dark coloration to vomit can be blood, but i cant tell from description. if she vomits one more time i would take her somewhere asap


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

She sits up and lets me pat her. She is not playful though. I don't blame her from the amount. I looked for traces of blood and didn't see any. So far, she hasn't vomitted anymore. I've got a close eye on her though.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well it wont look like blood in the vomit..it colors the vomit brown....keep a very close eye on her


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

when something induces her vomitting she will vomit everything she has inside, not only what induced it... this is why it would be a lot anyway.
khaki color sounds like food, but you have to remember that even simple vomiting can be very dangerous to these babies. they are so tiny that any vomiting episode can cause them to dehydrate. 
like Jamie said, you should to keep an eye on her and if she looks lathergic ('glassy' / 'foggy' eyes, decreased response) take her to a vet.
maybe she licked the bitter apple? i know my guys gag from just smelling it...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If it were my dog, I would be sitting up watching her too. If she seems more listless or does vomit again, I would be off to the emergency vet. 
I think I would let her tummy rest an hour or so, then try to give her a little water or perhaps some Gatoraid or Pediolite.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Miss Celie is doing much better. She did not vomit anymore Wednesday night or Thursday. I told my husband to stop playing with her so much right after she eats. I will also place an order for pooch pads this weekend. Thanks so much for all of your help. You guys are the best!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Miss Celie is doing much better. She did not vomit anymore Wednesday night or Thursday. I told my husband to stop playing with her so much right after she eats. I will also place an order for pooch pads this weekend. Thanks so much for all of your help. You guys are the best![/B]


I'm glad she's better. Pooch pads are a better idea. Disposable pads can be dangerous if ingested. Ollie has always used crib pads but once I tried the disposables and he immediately started trying to tear it up and I took them away. 

I hope she continues to stay well.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I would recommend taking her to the Vet. today. Keep us posted.


Joy


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I went to PetSmart last night and bought their washable pad...$22. I know that was a lot of money for a pad, but it gives me piece of mind until the ones that I ordered online arrive. She has adjusted quite nicely...I was able to cinch it down in my puppy pad holder (otherwise she ).


----------

